# Well water to fill pool?



## Forcast

Can I use well water to fill a good size above ground pool. I know I cant let it run forever, dont want to run the well dry (but I never have) or burn out the pump, but what about the iron in the well water will that be a problem? neighbors offered hoses and water if they can come take a dip! I know lots of very long hoses would be needed, its not like we can throw a hose over the back fence. But got this 16 foot pool free and buying water would be like $300.00. So what you all think?


----------



## arabian knight

Have you talked to your local fire department? Many people have them come in a fill a pool especially one of that size.


----------



## Forcast

no but I will ask them Thanks


----------



## airotciv

We fill our pool (10,000 gallons) using the well and a garden hose. Yes it takes forever, about 24 hours. We have not had a problem with the well or the well pump. We do turn off the water at night and restart it in the morning. As for the iron in the water, as soon as you put in your chlorine, the water will turn a brownish color if there is a lot of iron in your water or a green color if there is a lot of copper. There is a chemical that removes iron from the water, Can't think of the chemical at the moment. Go to the nearest pool store and they can give you what you need. As long as your there take a sample of the pool water and have it tested (usually free).


----------



## Jim Bunton

I have a well that is high in iron. I use it to fill my pool same size as yours. Get a product like this http://pools.com/products/aqua-chem...ce=googlepla&gclid=CIL0nOnCt8UCFYU_aQodrIMAYQ To help remove the iron from the pool and keep it from staining the liner. Best thing to do is take a sample to a pool supply store ad they will test it and sell you what you need along with instructions on how to use it for your specific situation. Before you close it for the winter get a cover and get instructions for closing it down. Then in the spring no need to refill. I had my pool for nine years before I did this and it was a mess every spring. I would drain it scrub the liner refill and start over. This is the first spring where I used a cover. took the cover off hooked the pump back up added chlorine and a clairifier and it is ready. What use to kill a whole day took about 2 hours.

Enjoy your new pool.

Jim


----------



## scooter

We burned out our pump when we filled the pool, so the next thing we did was to get our milk hauler to bring us water in his bulk tank.


----------



## watcher

Find out who put your pump in and ask them. I asked about the running cycle on mine and the pump guy told me as long as there was water in the well the pump wouldn't burn up by constant running. Of course the pump has a limited life span of so many hours so running it for 24 hours today to fill your pool will mean you'll have to replace it a few weeks or so sooner than you would if you didn't.


----------



## han_solo

My parents had a pool and would use the well to fill up the pool. Only if it was low and not if empty that i can remember. Would love to have a pool now


----------



## joseph97297

We (small town VFD) fill pools at the going rate of 2 cases of soda or water so we can stock up the firehouse fridge. Also, for some of the people that truck water in, we do the same and deliver 'bulk' water for the same deal or barter it out. We only have the one tanker (3000 gallons) but it gets it out and we let everyone take a chance at driving it so we know that everyone can do it (or so we know who not to let do it).


----------



## JoePa

I always filled my above ground pool using our well - I did it over a couple days - just added so much each day - as long as you don't run the well dry you should have no problem - don't try to fill it all at one time - try to get the flow coming out of the hose to a level where the pump stays on and doesn't keep cycling on and off - that is harder on a pump then anything - except running without any water -


----------



## cfuhrer

Do you have irrigation water?

We used to fill ours the first weekend the irrigation districts had the ditches full. We would turn on our spriklers and hook up a hose to fill the pool.

This was usually a couple weeks before good swim weather so we had plenty of time to get the water in to be tested and treated.


----------



## Forcast

nope , and the stream is at the bottom of a big hill


----------

